# Hat jemand eine Arctic Liquid Freezer II Aio? Ist meine Pumpe defekt?



## MeikzZz (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Liquid Freezer II 360 Rev.2 in mein neues System eingebaut und folgendes Problem:

Diverse Reviews und Tests beschreiben, dass die ausgelesene U/min (wenn alles über das eine PWM Kabel angeschlossen wird) von der Pumpe stammen.
Meine ausgelesene U/min sind auf 100% aber bei knapp unter 1800 also gehe ich davon aus das mir die Lüfter angezeigt werden.
Die Lüfter und Pumpe separat an andere Header zu stecken  resultiert darin das mir für die Pumpe überhaupt kein Wert im Bios angezeigt wird.

Kann es sein das meine Pumpe defekt ist? Ich höre auch sonst keine Geräusche von der Pumpe außer dem VRM Lüfter, die Schläuche vibrieren auch nicht.
Ich höre selten mal ein Gluckern der Kühlflüssigkeit.

Meine temps mit einem Ryzen 3700x Stock im idle sind 30-42c und unter Last mit Prime95 58c

Wenn PBO aktiviert ist (ohne autoOC) hab ich unter Last 75c


Was meint ihr dazu? Könnte man eine CPU ohne Wasserzirkulation trotzdem noch kühlen? Eigentlich ja nicht, oder?

Bin etwas verwirrt


----------



## drstoecker (18. Mai 2020)

Die temps sind normal, wenn die Pumpe überhaupt nicht laufen würde dann hättest du viel höhere Temperaturen bis hin zur systemanschaltung.
wenn du für dich testen möchtest ob die Pumpe richtig läuft dann klemm die Lüfter alle ab und teste das.


----------



## MeikzZz (18. Mai 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die temps sind normal, wenn die Pumpe überhaupt nicht laufen würde dann hättest du viel höhere Temperaturen bis hin zur systemanschaltung.
> wenn du für dich testen möchtest ob die Pumpe richtig läuft dann klemm die Lüfter alle ab und teste das.



Danke für den Tipp!

Soll ich dann darauf achten ob die Pumpe Geräusche von sich gibt oder einfach schauen wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten?


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Mai 2020)

Bleibt dir überlassen, du wirst aber nur bei einer der beiden Varianten genug Zeit zu reagieren haben, vielleicht kommst du selbst darauf welche das ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2020)

MeikzZz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Soll ich dann darauf achten ob die Pumpe Geräusche von sich gibt oder einfach schauen wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten?



Deine Temperaturen zeigen eindeutig, dass die Pumpe läuft. Ohne sähen diese ganz anders aus!


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2020)

Wir haben eine neue AIO von Alphacool verbaut und die Pumpe die darin verbaut ist sowas von leise das gar nicht raus gehört werden kann ob sie läuft. Die Pumpe/Kühler habe ich sogar zum Test an meinem Rechner angeschlossen gehabt und die Pumpe/Kühler hielt ich in der Hand. Habe keinerlei Vibration spüren können und hätte der Kühler kein kleinen AGB mit Sichtfenster verbaut hätte ich die Pumpe nicht drehen sehen können.

Daher kann es gut sein das die Pumpe so leise läuft und nichts von ihr zu spüren ist.
Ganz davon abgesehen würden die Temperaturen wie bereits angemerkt höher liegen.

Bei uns wird aber die Drehzahl mit etwa 2600 U/min im Bios und auch mittels HWInfo angezeigt.
Hierzu hat der Fan-Anschluss neben 12v und Masse auch das dritte Kabel womit die Drehzahl übergeben wird.


----------



## MeikzZz (24. Mai 2020)

So hallo zusammen. Etwas spät aber vielleicht findet jemand in Zukunft diesen Thread und es hilft ihm weiter.

Ich stand mim Arctic Support 3 Tage im Dialog und es hat sich einiges geklärt. 

Zu aller erst muss ich sagen das meine pumpe nach einem Tag angefangen hat Geräusche von sich zu geben. Ein rythmisches surren was davor überhaupt nicht zu hören war. 
Das Problem konnte behoben werden wenn man alle Lüfter separat an einen Header stecht und die Pumpe ebenfalls an einen eigenen. Leider zerstört das die Plug and Play Mechanik dieser Aio weswegen sie allein deswegen zurückging.

Der interessantere Part ist jedoch das die Liquid Freezer II Reihe mittlerweile in der zweiten Revision ist welche einige Änderungen mit sich bringt.

Es wird nun nicht mehr die Pumpendrehzahl angezeigt, also gar nicht mehr. Rev. 1 zeigte beim einstöpseln standardmäßig die rpms der Pumpe an und man musste 30% von dem Wert abziehen um auf die Lüfterdrehzahl zu kommen, auf die man in der Rev. 1 keinen Einfluss hatte außer man hat die Lüfter eben separat angeschlossen.
Das war einer der Hauptgründe dafür warum ich dachte das meine Pumpe defekt sei da in jedem Review gesagt wurde das einem die RPMs der Pumpe angezeigt werden.
Rev. 2 zeigt nur noch den ersten in Reihe geschalteten Lüfter von den 3 an und das wars. Pumpe und VRM Lüfter richten sich wohl danach.

Habe jetz eine andere Aio da die Liquid Freezers alle ausverkauft sind aber kann bestätigen das die Liquid freezer auf jeden Fall leiser ist und besser Kühlt als meine aktuelle (Kraken Z73) 
Mit der Kraken darf ich mich jetzt aktuell auch bisschen rumschlagen, da im Gegensatz zur Arctic hier die Pumpe ab 70% Leistung ein deutliches hochfrequentiges Surren/Rattern von sich gibt und Gen 7 Asetek Pumpen bisher ja eigentlich  für ihren "lautlosen" Betrieb gelobt wurden. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meiner Erkenntnis für jemanden der evtl ähnliche Probleme mit der Arctic Aio hat etwas Klarheit schaffen.

Falls jemand eine Kraken Z bei sich im Betrieb hat würde ich mich ebenfalls freuen Erfahrungen auszutauschen.


----------



## RMBO (1. August 2020)

Hallo, ich muss das Thema nochmal hoch holen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob meine Liquid Freezer II einen Defekt hat...

Der kleine Lüfter läuft bei mir nicht an.Nicht mal unter Last und hoher Hitze. Die beiden Großen laufen aber. Woran kann das liegen?
Danke schon mal


----------



## Shinna (2. August 2020)

Auf der Unterseite  der Pumpe ist ein Fan Header. Sitzt der Stecker korrekt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RMBO (3. August 2020)

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort. Vor der Montage saß der Stecker auf jeden Fall korrekt. Ungern möchte ich die Pumpe jetzt demontieren, ausser du sagst mir, dass sich der VRM_Lüfter immer drehen  muss. Die Pumpe scheint zu laufen. Konnte die Temperatur um ca 15° gegenüber dem Boxed senken..


----------



## Shinna (3. August 2020)

Ob Du das demontierst oder nicht ist deine Sache.   Der VRM Lüft bringt ein wenig aber ist nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## RMBO (3. August 2020)

Zum Verständnis... ich hab mir diese Aio letzte Woche gekauft und verbaut, dann festgestellt, dass der kleine Lüfter nicht läuft. Im Falle, dass der VRM-Lüfter immer bzw bei höheren Temperaturen anlaufen sollte, (was er nicht tut), muss ich Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer aufnehmen, da ich diesen Defekt so nicht hinnehmen möchte. Bevor ich das tu´möchte ich aber Gewissheit, dass es nicht vielleicht nur ne Einstellungssache oder sowas ist


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2020)

Bei manchen Mainboards läuft es im  Zero Fan Modus(semi-passiv).
Bedeutet das der Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten Temperatur anläuft und dann wäre in diesem Fall nichts defekt.


----------



## RMBO (3. August 2020)

Das klingt doch wunderbar, vielen Dank.
Ich betreib die Aio auf nem Ryzen 5 3600 + MSI B450M PRO-VDH MAX.  Kannst du mir sagen, ob hier der Lüfter im Zero-Fan-Modus läuft oder wo ich da nachschauen müsste?


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2020)

Entschuldige, ich hatte dich missverstanden und bin vom Lüfter des Chipsatzes ausgegangen.
Bei deinem Mainboard ist natürlich kein Lüfter auf dem Chipsatz mit verbaut.

Du meinst aber den kleinen Lüfter der AIO selbst, da ist es mir nicht bekannt wie dieser geregelt wird.
Dazu müsste ich mich selbst erst schlau machen.


----------



## Shinna (3. August 2020)

Wenn die letzte Woche gekauft wurde, dürfte es eine Rev2 der Liquid Freezer sein. Der VRM Lüfter wird mit über die Radiator Lüfter geregelt. Wenn er nicht anspringt gibt es entweder einen Defekt oder wie gesagt der Stecker sitzt nicht richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. August 2020)

Option 3: Der Lüfteranschluss ist spannungsgeregelt. Das sollte überprüft werden, denn in diesem Fall könnte auch die Pumpe zuwenig Strom erhalten. Liegen dauerhaft 12 V an und die Regelung erfolgt via PWM, sollte der Lüfter dagegen immer laufen, wenn er nicht abgesteckt wurde. Gegebenenfalls gibt es eine Serienstreuung beim Anlaufverhalten &#8211; das habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht getestet. Aber man kann einfach mal 100 Prozent im UEFI geben und wenn er dann immer noch nicht läuft, dann wird es das wohl nie machen.


----------



## garfield36 (11. August 2020)

Mich irrtiert etwas, dass kein Pumpensignal angezeigt wird (Arcitic Freezer II 240), wenn man die Lüfter und die Pumpe getrennt anschließt.  Das verstehe ich deswegen nicht weil bei der Arctic Freezer II 280 das Pumpensignal bei getrenntem Anschluss sehr wohl angezeigt wurde. Den VRM-Lüfter habe ich übrigens abgesteckt. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI MEG X570 Unify zum Einsatz.


----------

